# Latte Art - White not appearing



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Having some issues when pouring. I seem to be getting a good microfoam in the milk with very few big bubbles. I start the pour high which dives under the creme and when the cup is half full I lower the jug to as near as possible. I'm finding that by the time I start to get a white blob in the middle my cup is full and I can't add any more milk.

Anyone got got any hits and tips? Could it be I'm still putting too much air into the milk?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you tilting the cup , so you can get the spout close to the coffee before the cup fills up?


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

A little but maybe not enough. Having a read I think my microfoam isn't yet micro enough lol! I can still see the bubbles in it which from what I read isn't fine enough. Less stretching needed I think.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

What size cups and pitcher are you using?

Its possible you could be steaming too much milk - most prefer a 12oz/340ml pitcher and generally you'd fill it with milk to where the spout starts to begin.

You could try starting to lay the white earlier before the cup gets too full as well.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

6oz cups with ACME or inker and a 12oz pitcher. Usually fill the pitcher to maybe 1/2 cm below where the spout begins. I do find the milk does heat up very quickly so not much time for texturing. I'm also not turning the steam onto full power (machine is rancilio silvia) maybe only 1/3 turn of the steam knob. Do I need to use more steam power to create a finer foam?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hard to tell exactly how much milk you have in your pitcher there, but it sounds like a lot of milk for a single 6oz, how much do you have left over afterwards?

Also... what steam tip are you using? You want power to swirl the milk but learning is very hard with too much power. You are better off blocking off all but one of the holes by breaking off wooden toothpick ends from the inside.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Also, if you have time to dedicate to really nailing this then you can do so by adding a single drop of fairly liquid to your pitcher, it emulates milk very well and will act in the same way as foam develops.

You can then use a thick hot chocolate mixture, or even instant coffee to practice on, and save that precious espresso!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Try being simplistic and not bothering with a pattern.

Tilt the cup, pour into the middle as the liquid builds start a wiggle, get the pitcher close as you can, just keep the wiggle going whatever happens, something should appear.

I agree totally with the advice to block up some of the steam tip holes, poke cocktail stick point in from the inside.

Ian


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Might be a speed of pour thing. Tilt the cup so you get the spout really close and then aim to almost slide the microfoam across the surface. Stay in the middle of the cup. Too fast and/or not enough tilt will usually sink the microfoam.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

The steam tip is the standard one on the silvia so a single hole. I don't usually end up with much milk left over maybe 1/2 to 1 cm max at the bottom of the jug.

Have had had a quick play with the fairy liquid trick but I think my problem is I have nothing it compare it to so not sure if I'm doing it right yet. It seems like a fine foam but thinking about it it's still not got that really glossy paint look that you are ideally striving for!

As for keeping it simple isn't a heart the best thing to start with?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ahh yes, misread which machine you had. So I would go for full power with the steam wand, you don't want the steam to cool too much as it wants to be as dry as possible and you also want to get a really good swirl going with the milk.

Don't raise the steam wand too much, as this over-stretches the milk, find the 'sweet spot' and lower the jug as the pitch changes, but you will only need to lower the jug maybe 5-10mm or so through the entire process.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I had a similar issue for ages...not get that wet glossy paint look. I'd say you're either not stretching the milk enough (introducing air at the beginning) or stretching it too much in which case you'll usually end up with microfoam that is too dense and has more of a matt look to it. Good good cappas but not for pouring latte art!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Dunk said:


> As for keeping it simple isn't a heart the best thing to start with?


You said in your heading the white was not appearing, so how can you pour a heart with no white appearing, it's like saying you can run before you can walk.

Ian


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

I think I may be over stretching as it definitely looks more Matt. Practice required for sure. Thoug I am pretty happy with my latest attempt. Tilting the cup more definitely helped a lot. It almost resembles a heart


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Chocolate milkshake anyone?


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Confused? I was definitely more golden in the flesh!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Photo of your coffee resembles chocolate milkshake. Was meant in jest btw! 

Very nice heart though.


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Onhh yeh it does look quite chocolatey. Still need to work on a finer foam though I think some of those bubbles came up from the shot when I poured the milk in.


----------

